# Got Gum ???



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a large sweet gum tree that blew over. Do any of yall want some? I live in Alvin. The trunk is probably 20" . I have some of the limbs cut up already and am going to burn what I don't give away. 

Would sweet gum work in a fireplace....it looks sort of sappy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/gum/gum fact sheet.htm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like it might be a little 'dicey' as firewood, Sotol

--------------------------------------


"On burning sweet gum in indoor fireplace "

"Not nearly so good as oak, hickory, or black locust, but it will burn - once it's seasoned. Be aware, though that it tends to 'pop & snap' - throwing lots of sparks, so if you're burning it in an open-front fireplace, you'd better have a good screen AND be very vigilant about sparks that might make it through the screen. "


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweetgum is a great wood for turning, expecially wet gum. Too far for me to go to get it but is a great looking wood for turning. If never seen it, I can post a few pics later after storm goes away.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm interested. Are you home during the week. I could stop by early some afternoon. How long is the trunk?

later, biggreen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

As promised, here are a few projects made from Gum. Great turning wood and beautiful grain and color for most of it. My dad brought me some a few weeks ago and was going to make a larger vase out of it, but got busy working long hours due to Gustav. We just got our plant back to running and producing just tonight and finally plan on taking the weekend off.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic work, Dale...guess I better start lookin for some sweet gum...lol


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

If he ever post back up I'll get the whole log to pass out. I have a new chain saw waiting to tear into something. I don't need it all but if I'm going to drive down there I'm going to get what I can.

later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> If he ever post back up I'll get the whole log to pass out. I have a new chain saw waiting to tear into something. I don't need it all but if I'm going to drive down there I'm going to get what I can.
> 
> later, biggreen


Let me know if you need any help.

I agree with Jim - that is fantastic work. Those look great.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I we can get the log you know some of it will be yours, you too close. Maybe he's just out of town or something? I've made post I forgot about before.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I live not to far away and have an electric chain saw, a truck and a decent band saw.
Let me know how I can help.

Richard 
713 962 2283 (I'm avalaible most of Sunday)


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

If anyone wants some sweet gum just come by my house in Magnolia. I still have about 6 to cut down and you are welcome to all the wood you want.

NO do not burn it in a fireplace, it's not a good burning wood.

M


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Viking, you up for a road trip? That's closer to us than alvin anyway. Let me know when your up for it.

later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> Viking, you up for a road trip? That's closer to us than alvin anyway. Let me know when your up for it.
> 
> later, biggreen


No problem but things are pretty "iffy" this week. I have to take my wife back to the Dr. tomorrow mid day - probably take a couple of hours. Wed. I'd like to run the pens and cartridges to Jim if he's available. Thurs. Fri and Sat I'm supposed to play in a customer golf tournament but Ike may have some effect on that. If you want to do it this week it would need to be tomorrow afternoon or Wed. afternoon. Next week there might be lots of trees to cut up.


----------



## MMGC (Sep 14, 2005)

*Very nice work.*

My wife was helping me with the post about my project and saw these. She said they are beautiful. I agree.

I have got some trees to remove and there may be a sweetgum. If so I will post up and let everyone know. I am close to Mont Belvieu.

Later,


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking..if'n it affects your planning...I got an appointment with my eye quack wednesday am for the thousand mile check up on my new eyeballs..Should be back home around noon or so.. Thursday is Momma's day so that's a no go for me... No rush on my part for the pens or the cartridges.. I'll just be glad to see them and you any time...


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I haven't heard back from fishnut yet so I don't know when either. We'll work something out. We'll have to keep this going, no telling what kind of trees people have that need to be removed. If we can use the larger stuff and they get rid of the small stuff themselves, everyone wins. I also have a jig that attaches to my chainsaw that will cut planks and such. I've used it before w/ a freinds saw and it worked pretty good. The jig is the reason I got a 20" saw. I loose a few inches of length w/ the jig attached so w/ the 20" saw I should be able to cut 16" wide boards. 

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Made a grun call for a friend form wood off his place. He told me Saturday he just cleared a 30' path for a high game fence. Said he had sweet gum out the wazoo on one section. This could turn out good for a bunch of us! More when I have it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> I haven't heard back from fishnut yet so I don't know when either. We'll work something out. We'll have to keep this going, no telling what kind of trees people have that need to be removed. If we can use the larger stuff and they get rid of the small stuff themselves, everyone wins. I also have a jig that attaches to my chainsaw that will cut planks and such. I've used it before w/ a freinds saw and it worked pretty good. The jig is the reason I got a 20" saw. I loose a few inches of length w/ the jig attached so w/ the 20" saw I should be able to cut 16" wide boards.
> 
> later, biggreen


I've seen those jigs and wondered how they worked. This could get out of hand. My Stihl has a 24" bar and if I remember correctly can handle up to 32" or so. If we're not careful you could make a table with one joint.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I heard back from fishnut. I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if we can't work something out. Hell, if you have a chainsaw too we'll make quick work of this thing. Let me know what works for you time wise. I'll know what his schedule is when I talk to him but I'm thinking friday afternoon or late sat morning as a starting point for me. Rain might be an issue too, we'll have to see.

later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Friday and Saturday would be bad for me. If it's not raining I'll be in a golf tournament with customers. If it is raining - I don't want to be cutting wood.


----------

